# Training Quads



## bronco (Jan 21, 2014)

Twice a week. Any of you try this? if so what is the best way to train? one heavy workout then one workout with a lot of reps?

Looking to gain some more size to my quads, was thinking of trying this next few months


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

Just your quads? You don't want more muscle on your hamstrings too?

Just get in and blast them twice per week. Squat one day and deadlift another. Alternate heavy and light week to week


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2014)

Bro i don't know how it's even possible to train them twice a week. Im only speaking from my experience cuz after a leg training workout,  i for one can barely even walk and two, im literally sore for 5 - 6 days after. I use a lot of heavy ass volume and weight which I think is the reason why i can never train quads twice. I usually start off with 5 working sets of extensions. Than I go straight into squat and do minimum 6 sets by pyramiding up in weight. Ex..225x15..275x12.....315x10.....400x5 -7....than back down to 275x10....225x15 and after that I hit the leg press. I usually do 20 - 22 plates on the leg press for reps of 12..Oh wait it ain't over yet....Than I'll do 4 sets of hack squats followed by another 3 sets of extensions to really burn out the quads. Good luck buddy if u can train them twice a week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Bro i don't know how it's even possible to train them twice a week. Im only speaking from my experience cuz after a leg training workout,  i for one can barely even walk and two, im literally sore for 5 - 6 days after. I use a lot of heavy ass volume and weight which I think is the reason why i can never train quads twice. I usually start off with 5 working sets of extensions. Than I go straight into squat and do minimum 6 sets by pyramiding up in weight. Ex..225x15..275x12.....315x10.....400x5 -7....than back down to 275x10....225x15 and after that I hit the leg press. I usually do 20 - 22 plates on the leg press for reps of 12..Oh wait it ain't over yet....Than I'll do 4 sets of hack squats followed by another 3 sets of extensions to really burn out the quads. Good luck buddy if u can train them twice a week.



If you are still trying to recover 5 or 6 days later then you might be going a little overboard. It really takes you that much volume to get your legs to grow? Any other body part that tough for you?


----------



## bronco (Jan 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just your quads? You don't want more muscle on your hamstrings too?
> 
> Just get in and blast them twice per week. Squat one day and deadlift another. Alternate heavy and light week to week



Always do hamstrings on same night as quads, read where many will split quads and hams on separate nights, never tried it personally.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

bronco said:


> Always do hamstrings on same night as quads, read where many will split quads and hams on separate nights, never tried it personally.



I always thought that was dumb. It's almost impossible to do. Some think front squats will. Not so much. 

Try doing legs 2x per week for a few weeks and keep some tape records. See how it goes.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2014)

There are dozens of quad programs and methods. Legs are half your body bro. Nothing wrong with hitting them twice a week. Don't know if you're on or off but if on, no problem.

My quad training for next 4 weeks:

4 sets squats  8-10 reps, 1 min rest between sets
4 sets leg presses supersetted with  4 sets DB squats, leg presses 8-10 Reps, DB squats 12-15 reps. 90 sec rest between sets
2 sets long step lunges, 10 steps per leg 1 min rest
2 sets short step lunges, 10 steps per leg 1 min rest
1 set leg extensions, 100 reps non stop! If you have to stop then pause a few seconds then continue till end.


----------



## goesto11 (Jan 21, 2014)

squat 3x a week. and rotate power cleans+front squat one day with front squats+deadlifts another.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I always thought that was dumb. It's almost impossible to do. Some think front squats will. Not so much.
> 
> Try doing legs 2x per week for a few weeks and keep some tape records. See how it goes.



^^^this. By and large most ACL injuries in athletic populations is due to an imbalance in anterior (quads) and posterior (hams) strength and training. 



goesto11 said:


> squat 3x a week. and rotate power cleans+front squat one day with front squats+deadlifts another.



Very similar to my protocol.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 21, 2014)

I been working out legs twice a week for years now. I do quads one workout and hammies the next.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you are still trying to recover 5 or 6 days later then you might be going a little overboard. It really takes you that much volume to get your legs to grow? Any other body part that tough for you?



Yea I think ur right buddy, I really train insane balls to the wall when hitting legs. My legs are probably around 26 - 27" so they respond well but I just like that feeling of killing them in the gym. Lol. Every other body part grows pretty well except for my forearms and calves. Im training those two stubborn body parts on their own day.


----------

